#ubuntu-news 2008-10-20
<newz2000> hi, I'm going to update the launchpad auth code for the fridge
<newz2000> I think
<tyche> OH!  NO!  Does this mean that I'm going to have trouble logging in again?  LOL  j/k
<newz2000> the goal is for things to get better, not worse
<newz2000> the developer has applied some bug fixes to his code
<tyche> I WAS joking.  However, if you'll let me know when it's done, I'll be glad to try it out for you.  I won't be back until about 3:00 PM MST (UTC -7). But I'd be happy to do troubleshooting for you, then.
<tyche> I learned a LONG time ago that sometimes it's good to have someone on the outside that can feed information back.
<newz2000> definitely
<newz2000> I'm in Central timezone so that's 4:00 my time, that should be great.
<tyche> NP then
<newz2000> It appears there's no upgrade feature so I have to remove and reinstall the module meaning no access for a short time.
<tyche> Well, like I said, I'll be back in about 2 1/2 hours, and I'll ping you then.
<newz2000> thanks
<tyche> NP.  That's what we're here for.  Hee hee
<newz2000> I seem to have lost the login button
<newz2000> did it get moved somewhere?
<newz2000> (before i started upgrading)
<newz2000> ok, I think openid is now working properly. I reset some of the settings back to defaults but everything appears to be working.
<newz2000> I've got to step away for a few min, but ping me if you find a prob and I'll address when I return.
<tyche> newz2000: Using http://fridge.ubuntu.com/launchpad I was able to log in without any trouble.
<newz2000> cool
#ubuntu-news 2008-10-21
<dholbach> hi guys
<james_w> hi all
<dholbach> can users post comments on fridge posts?
<dholbach> or are there any plans to enable that?
<cody-somerville> not that I'm aware of
<dholbach> hm
<dholbach> are there any plans to post more pictures in fridge posts? :)
<dholbach> we were just discussing Ubuntu Developer interviews about new features and stuff
<dholbach> and thought it might be good to get that onto the fridge
<dholbach> screenshots would be a must :)
<dholbach> what do you think?
<boredandblogging> screenshots are good
<boredandblogging> pics are good
<boredandblogging> usually there just aren't good pics
<boredandblogging> if there are, they can definitely be added
<dholbach> OK, I just looked through the archives of fridge posts and didn't see much
<dholbach> great
<james_w> would you be happy to carry our developer-news type content on the fridge?
<james_w> interviews, features, that sort of thing?
<boredandblogging> james_w: yes
<boredandblogging> anything community related would rock
<james_w> cool, we've only got a couple of ideas so far, but hopefully more will follow
<boredandblogging> james_w: sweet
<james_w> what do you mean by community related?
<boredandblogging> let us know how we can help
<boredandblogging> like talking about landscape may not be helpful
<james_w> ah, ok
<james_w> that's not one of the ideas that we had, for sure
<boredandblogging> cool
<james_w> it wouldn't be particularly interesting for the audience I was thinking of anyway
<james_w> I'll certainly bear your concerns in mind
<boredandblogging> james_w: thanks
<james_w> would we just drop things to news-team@
<boredandblogging> yes, sign up to that list and send it out
<boredandblogging> I'm not sure if the Fridge LP changes are done yet
<boredandblogging> then you can submit to the fridge yourself
<boredandblogging> and one of us could clean it up and post it
<james_w> I'll certainly pass them through your first
<boredandblogging> ok, sounds good
<james_w> Hopefully we can have something this week
<boredandblogging> we'll be around :-)
<dholbach> are there per-"tag"-feeds on the fridge?
<boredandblogging> dholbach: there are categories
<boredandblogging> and you can do feeds for them
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> thanks
<boredandblogging> np
#ubuntu-news 2008-10-23
<n0mer> cody-somerville: please tell that Intrepid RC relwased :)
<cody-somerville> hmm?
<n0mer> cody-somerville: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule - Oct 23th is time for "release candidate"
<n0mer> cody-somerville: i thought you came here just to inform that "rc is finally released" :)
<cody-somerville> n0mer, Nope, I came here because I'm a member of the news team :)
<n0mer> cody-somerville: okay, sorry
<tyche_mini> Besides, it isn't October 23 yet.
<n0mer> tyche_mini: yes, ~20 minutes till Oct 23rd UTC
<tyche_mini> True.  But have you ever seen the release at 00:00?
<n0mer> no :)
<tyche_mini> Neither have I.
<n0mer> i just read somewhere @ wiki.ubuntu.com that "release day" is actually release day, and any changes should happen the day before
<n0mer> found this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/20081022.1/
<n0mer> think 22.1 will become Intrepid RC :)
<tyche_mini> Well, If you've got the beta, and have been keeping up with the updates, you should already have 99% of the RC, if not all of it.
<n0mer> tyche_mini: beta have issues with intel card
<n0mer> my is blacklisted in beta
<n0mer> so i'm eagerly waiting for RC
<n0mer> *mine is blacklisted
<tyche_mini> Ah.  Yes, I can see you're  problem.  I'm not sure they'll release the blacklist until the Final.
<n0mer> i mean https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/263555 (A problem that could result in corruption of the firmware on Intel GigE ethernet hardware has led to the disabling of the e1000e driver in the Linux kernel included in Ubuntu 8.10 Beta)
<tyche_mini> Yep.  I recognized your problem as soon as you said "blacklist".  We wrote that one up in the UWN.  And it seems to me, from what I remember, that they were going to keep it blacklisted until the Final, to give Intel a chance to correct it.
<tyche_mini> I think that may have been in UWN 111
<n0mer> sorry but what "UWN" means?
<n0mer> ubuntu weekly news?
<tyche_mini> Yes
<tyche_mini> I'm sorry.  I'm so used to abreviating it that I didn't think
<n0mer> tyche_mini: that's OK; this abbreviation is quite straightforward
<n0mer> and easy to guess :)
<n0mer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<tyche> Sorry,  It was 110.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue110
<tyche> And in case you're confused, I just switched to my desktop to get the URL.
<tyche> I don't have it in the Mini 9 yet.
<tyche> According to it, the resolution should have been in the Beta:  "affected users are advised to either use daily CD images once a resolution is in place, or to wait for the release of the 8.10 beta"
<tyche> "Further discussion of this issue can be found on the ubuntu-devel mailing list at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-September/026559.html, and progress on resolving this issue can be tracked at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/263555. "
<tyche> I hope that helps
<n0mer> tyche_mini: this issue is fixed _after_ beta releases (Oct 2nd)
<n0mer> one more good link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue113#Intrepid%20Release%20Parties
<tyche_mini> Yep.  I hope ours is listed.  But I leave that up to the "boss".  Hee hee
<n0mer> :)
<n0mer> tyche_mini: hey, found "spy news" :) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2008-October/011963.html
<n0mer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex/RCAnnouncement - "under construction"
<tyche> I just looked at your second link.  It doesn't say "under construction"
<tyche> It just shows up a "block text"
<n0mer> tyche_mini: "under construction" - this phrase means i found some "live" document
<n0mer> some "first-hand" info
<n0mer> :) never mind
<tyche> It definitely is that.  Have you checked out the links down below?  If it's released, they should show the RC in them.
<n0mer> my guess about "22.1" was right: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<n0mer> "iso.qa" page states "Intrepid RC (testing)"
<n0mer> and gives Ubuntu Server amd64 (20081022.1) image for that :)
<tyche> Well, I don't know what to tell you.  It may be that they aren't all updated, yet.
<n0mer> tyche: you answered all my questins already, thanks  a lot!
<tyche> Glad I could help.  :-)
<n0mer> bye :)
<n0mer> have a nice day
<tyche> Same to you.
<n0mer> thanks
<mfm> boredandblogging, ping
<boredandblogging> mfm: hello
<mfm> Hi!
<mfm> I wrote an E-Mail concerning the licenses that apply to the UWN. The "legal site" unfortunately only refers to the author.
<boredandblogging> mfm: ah yes
<boredandblogging> I wasn't sure
<boredandblogging> i haven't had time to look into it
<boredandblogging> let me ask around
<mfm> Ah, okay
<boredandblogging> and get back to you early next week
<mfm> that would be great
<boredandblogging> mfm: thasnk
<mfm> we will bury the "Wochenrückblick" on sunday so for week 44 we will start with the new one
<mfm> I'd like to see, if we can use our CC license or if we have to use another one if it's not compatible...
#ubuntu-news 2008-10-24
<boredandblogging> i see the sign in button is back on the fridge
<Burgundavia> wow, openid actually works
<boredandblogging> very cool
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: has the queue been tested? like no one can just create an entry and post it to the front page?
<newz2000> hi, I'm going to make a change to the way the fridge works, if anyone has a chance to test soon I'd really appreciate it
<newz2000> ok, I set the default role to editor and nali and rinchen are also admins.
<newz2000> The goal is to see if this re-enables the approval que system
<newz2000> if someone has a min to test it, I would love to find out how it works
<newz2000> (btw, not saying you others can't be admins, I'm happy to re-enable self approval)
#ubuntu-news 2008-10-25
<boredandblogging> newz2000: ping
<newz2000> he boredandblogging
<newz2000> wow, that didn't take long to rejoin
<boredandblogging> newz2000: sorry, still around?
<newz2000> yep
<boredandblogging> newz2000: did you want to try out the thing with the fridge?
<newz2000> yeah, would you log out of the fridge and then log back in
<newz2000> and make sure you're still an admin
<boredandblogging> logged out
<boredandblogging> logged in
<boredandblogging> newz2000: how do I still tell I'm an admin?
<newz2000> does any thing appear different from before?
<newz2000> I'll check on my end actually
<newz2000> you're still an admin!
<boredandblogging> cool
<newz2000> cool, so when people sign in who are part of the fridge-editors group they get to be editors
<newz2000> we can make specific users admins
<boredandblogging> ok, so say we want to allow james to be able to submit a post
<boredandblogging> what LP team does he join?
<newz2000> the only lp team that matters for us is fridge-editors
<newz2000> then he'll become an editor
<newz2000> wait
<newz2000> before we do that, let me take away your admin privs and see what happens
<newz2000> ok, you're not an admin any more
<newz2000> can you post and do things as you'd expect?
<boredandblogging> let me log out and in
<boredandblogging> ok, logged back in
<boredandblogging> when I try to post, all I see is the submit button
<boredandblogging> theoretically, that shouldn't post to the front page?
<newz2000> I don't know actually :-/ I've never posted to the fridge before
<newz2000> let me check the roles
<boredandblogging> give me a sec, let me find the RC announcement and try posting it without admin rights
<boredandblogging> so if it posts
<boredandblogging> it will be a legit post
<newz2000> I don't see any way to give or revoke the ability to publish to the homepage
<boredandblogging> hmmm
<boredandblogging> because that option was there before
<boredandblogging> hold on
<boredandblogging> awesome
<boredandblogging> submitted it
<boredandblogging> and it didn't post to the front page
<newz2000> ah, cool
<newz2000> do you want me to make you admin again?
<boredandblogging> yes, please
<newz2000> ok, done
<newz2000> who else should be admins?
<newz2000> I have you, me, joey
<boredandblogging> john crawford
<boredandblogging> he posts the UWN to the fridge
<newz2000> any idea what his launchpad id is?
<boredandblogging> johnc4510
<newz2000> Hmm. He's not even an editor. He must not be in the fridge-editors group on lp
<newz2000> but I've made him an admin, so he should be ok
<boredandblogging> the LP team isn't https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fridge?
<newz2000> yes, that's it
<boredandblogging> john's a member of that team
<newz2000> maybe he hasn't logged in recently enough then
<newz2000> he'll probably become an editor when he logs in next. Looks like he last logged in 5 days ago and I've reset things since then.
<boredandblogging> hmm, he posted the UWN on the 19th
<boredandblogging> ah, ok
<boredandblogging> cool, this is gonna be extremely helpful
<boredandblogging> thanks
<newz2000> my pleasure. Great to see it working. Soon I'll use it more extensively.
<boredandblogging> we'll try this set up with james_w and see how it works out
<boredandblogging> newz2000: can you make martin an admin too?
<newz2000> boredandblogging: is that beuno?
<boredandblogging> newz2000: yes
<newz2000> done
<boredandblogging> newz2000: thanks
#ubuntu-news 2008-10-26
<johnc4510-laptop> New UWN is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue114
<mfm> propably the last one I'm announcing on the german portal
<johnc4510-laptop> mfm: ?
<mfm> The next one will be "germanized" again, so no announcement any more.
<johnc4510-laptop> ah
<johnc4510-laptop> yeah, i saw that in the mailing lists
<mfm> Nah, we wouldn't ignore the UWN....
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<mfm> Yeah, shame on me I asked for the UWN's license....
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<johnc4510-laptop> happens
<mfm> The last thing I read was CC-BY-SA 3.0, right?
<johnc4510-laptop> yeah...
<johnc4510-laptop> hee hee
<mfm> So when or how or who declares what lic will be used in the future?
<johnc4510-laptop> i have np with you using what you want
<johnc4510-laptop> i suppose boredandblogging
<mfm> Kay, but I'd like to tell the future editors what lic they have to acceot.
<johnc4510-laptop> i'm only the 2nd chief editor, he's the first  lol
<mfm> accept, I mean
<johnc4510-laptop> sure
<mfm> *g*
<johnc4510-laptop> catch nick
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
 * johnc4510-laptop passes the buck
<mfm> Already mailed him
<johnc4510-laptop> k
<johnc4510-laptop> that'll make his day!!
<johnc4510-laptop> rofl
<mfm> good night
#ubuntu-news 2009-10-19
<johnc4510> dpic: ok, i added it to next wks issue
<johnc4510> ok, gotta run for now
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #164 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue164
#ubuntu-news 2009-10-22
<nhandler> I just went to add an article to the fridge and noticed the additional options. Thanks a lot whoever got around to giving me (and hopefully all fridge editors) full editing access
#ubuntu-news 2009-10-23
<akgraner> how do you sign wiki pages using @sig@.. does anyone here know?
<cody-somerville> just put in the token and then save the page
<akgraner> what do you mean by token..:-/
<akgraner> I don't know all the jargon associated with wiki's..
<akgraner> there is away use that with having to type [[name | wiki name]] to get the link.. but I am just not remembering how to do that..:-D
<akgraner> that's all no worries.
<cody-somerville> @@SIG@@ I think
<cody-somerville> see the wiki help pages
<inetpro> akgraner: perhaps you mean ~~~~ ? See: http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Help:Making_a_signature
<akgraner> thanks.. that's what I needed..:-)  you all rock!!  Thank you!!!  :-D
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-25
<akgraner> thanks guys!
<akgraner> I'll work on it tonight as well..
<nhandler> Just a reminder before UDS starts, akgraner, please do not hesitate to give me a few actions for stuff you think I might be interested in/capable of doing.
<akgraner> nhandler, okie dokie - thanks :-)
<akgraner> Hey Y'all I'm going to add everything we have right now  - I need to get some sleep but if you all can grab some links and write a couple summaries on the links that are missing summaries that would be awesome
<alourie> akgraner: wow, everything just seem to be gone from etherpad...
<akgraner> alourie, yep it's on the wiki now
<akgraner> today is going to be a very busy day - I've added the up coming meetings and added the development team meetings  - if someone could look back through their feeds for the 17-23 for the ITB section that would be awesome - if not I may get around to it after lunch my time -  - let me know if you need suggestions for where to look
<akgraner> http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/, http://www.workswithu.com/,http://community.zdnet.co.uk/blog/,http://www.neoseeker.com/news/,  - there's a few link suggestions - thanks :-)
<alourie> akgraner: I think I've included a link or two from http://itmanagement.earthweb.com in the ITP. Hope you don't mind
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-26
<alourie> good morning
<buxy> Hi, who is behind all the latest twitter/Ubuntu_OS stuff on facebook/twitter/identi.ca?
<alourie> buxy: what kind of stuff? There are many things going on there...
<buxy> alourie: the new @Ubuntu_OS on twitter, the new @ubuntuos on identi.ca, the facebook page http://www.facebook.com/pages/Twitter-Ubuntu_OS/160745310624742 that got promoted on the main ubuntulinux page
<buxy> BTW who is responsible/admin on the official facebook page http://www.facebook.com/ubuntulinux
<buxy> ALso it's not clear where is the place to be if you want to interact with the team
<buxy> Reading https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2010-October/001186.html mentions moving to stuff hosted on @gmail.com for mailing lists ??
<alourie> I think Amber (akgraner) should answer some of these questions
<alourie> but she's probably sleeping now
<alourie> or busy with UDS
<akgraner> Hi all
<akgraner> buxy great questions
<akgraner> I don't know who is behind that particular twitter feed you are referring to
<akgraner> buxy, no we have some gmail emails until we can get the ubuntu.com ones in place but we don't really ask people to send to them..  (prob need to pull that from the documentation til that gets sorted)
<akgraner> Oh crap the wrong email for the team is on that mailing list
<alourie> hi Amber!
<akgraner> alourie, hey
<akgraner> If someone can check the wiki page to make sure the team mailing list ubuntu-news-team@ubuntu.com that would be great
<akgraner> the only gmail one that should have been listed was the editor one - sigh
<alourie> akgraner: on which wiki page? On the current issue?
<akgraner> alourie, news team wiki  - NewsTeam and UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<akgraner> I'll check in a few just in the middle of something atm
<alourie> UWN wiki page doesn't have it
<akgraner> one sec
<alourie> so I must be missing something
<akgraner> nope you're correct
<akgraner> Oh these wikis need to be fixed :-)
<akgraner> hey guys -  who is up for looking through issue 215 and seeing what should go into General Community News
<akgraner> highvoltage, :-)
<akgraner> ^^^^
<alourie> akgraner: note that UDS is coming? :-)
<alourie> or, rather began...
<Pendulum> akgraner: I can after this session
<akgraner> alourie, I just had to tend to something else yesterday so I am a day behind :-/
<akgraner> UGH
 * highvoltage takes a look
 * highvoltage also just found out that his US visa got approved (if only it could have happened a week earlier!)
<highvoltage> eek, I'm being called (brb)
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-27
<akgraner> johnc4510, ping
<akgraner> johnc4510, et all - I don't know if I am going to be online much over the next few days - john if you can please look over Issue 215 and help get 216 published - Pete and I found out last night our house was hit by lightning and burned
<akgraner> nigelb, alourie highvoltage ^^^
<nigelb> akgraner: ok, *hugs*
<akgraner> please review issue 215 and let johnc4510 know when it's as ready as it can be - he knows all the steps to publishing it..  if for some reason johnc4510 can't someone email me - and I'll send it out for publishing
<akgraner> (I get email on my phone)
<nigelb> ok, I'll take a look at it post lunch
<akgraner> I'll need about a week before I can even think about anything else - and just wanted you all to know  what was going on and that you all rock - if in doubt what needs to go where please look at back issues
<akgraner> and johnc4510 rocks as EIC he trained me so trust what he tells ya :-)
<akgraner> nigelb, thanks!
<alourie> akgraner: oh,
 * alourie hugs Amber
<alourie> akgraner: I hope you get the house back
<nhandler> +1 alourie
<nhandler> But I'm glad everyone is safe
<akgraner> alourie, nhandler thanks!
<akgraner> we are supposed to have a News Session at UDS this afternoon at 1700 EST
<akgraner> not sure if that is still going to happen or not but I'll let everyone know
<akgraner> big thing for today is to get johnc4510 to publish 215 for us if he will
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> I'm sorry this is the "bus" issues I was trying to prepare for :-/
<akgraner> we'll get there and this is a great use case :-)
<buxy> nhandler: do you know who is behind the @Ubuntu_OS twitter account and who has admin right on the official ubuntulinux facebook page?
<nhandler> buxy: They are only official because people call them that. Someone just decided to start them up (we have other twitter/facebook stuff as well). But no, I don't know who actually has access to them or if they are still around
<buxy> Well, I don't mind some bazar-like organization but wouldn't it be good to have some consistency and group management under the UbuntuNewsTeam umbrella?
<alourie> buxy: true, but UNT is not a mafia group. If someone without connection to UNT had created those pages, we only can hope it is done "the right way"
<buxy> A facebook page with 250000 subscribers is official no matter who started it and deserve some care IMO and the way it has been (ab)used to kick off @Ubuntu_OS seems unprofessional to me, I wanted to see how we can improve this
<alourie> buxy: what's the link again?
<buxy> http://www.facebook.com/ubuntulinux
<highvoltage> akgraner: eek! I hope things will be ok!
<buxy> and the page got misconfigured to show all wall posts by default, which is also a mistake IMO
<alourie> yea
<alourie> buxy: well, maybe someone around Jono will know
<buxy> alourie: yeah, I mailed him last week, still waiting an answer, pinged him today about this
<alourie> buxy: don't forget, it is a UDS week, so don't expect too much in the near future
<alourie> I'm sure he's quite busy
<alourie> nhandler: are you at UDS?
<buxy> I know, I'm not in a hurry but I mailed before UDS :)
<nhandler> alourie: No.
<highvoltage> akgraner: I just read your blog entry. really sorry to hear it and glad that you're all safe!
<pleia2> the ubuntu_os twitter account was started by someone on -marketing, he was actually asking for help with it the other day
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-marketing/2010-October/004210.html
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-28
<nigelb> folks, I no longer have access to a laptop, so I'll only be on sparingly.  I'll try to help with this edition today if I can.
<alourie> "this" edition would be 214 or 215?
<alourie> nigelb: ^^ ?
<nigelb> 215
<alourie> ok
<alourie> I'm doing ITP, and if anyone needs help let me know on Sunday, I'll have some free time
<Pendulum> nigelb: *hugs*
<nigelb> Pendulum: thanks :)
<alourie> wow, a lot of hugging around here :-)
<nigelb> Now you know we're an awesome team ;)
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-31
<alourie> hello
<YoBoY> hi
<YoBoY> do I have time left to work on my team report ?
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-24
<akgraner> pleia2, everything is in except the security and updates section
<pleia2> akgraner: great, I'll work on those now :)
<akgraner> ok I think actually got the scrips to run here - had to reinstall beautiful soup
<akgraner> beautifulsoup even
<pleia2> oh, looks like you got them then
<akgraner> just the security and updates I'll post those :-)
<pleia2> cool :)
<pleia2> when you run the script you just need to look at the past week to see where the last ones left off
<pleia2> then post the following ones in
<akgraner> ahh ok I was going to ask that - let me do that part
<akgraner> I'm just excited I figured it out :-)
<pleia2> :D
<akgraner> pleia2, ok I cleaned up what I added to the securities and updates
<akgraner> they are numbers how cool
<akgraner> let me try one of the releases unless you've already pulled them
 * akgraner is giddy :-)
<pleia2> nope, go for it
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> pleia2, I think I got them all :-)
<akgraner> I looked at the last issue to see what the last update was and copied the ones below that one
<akgraner> but since this is my first time running those can you just glance over them :-)
<akgraner> so I had to re-install beautiful soup and add 'python' to the front of what to run and bam they just worked :-)
<akgraner> woo hoo
<pleia2> akgraner: yep, looks good!
<akgraner> so all we need to add now is In this Issue :-)
<pleia2> do we want to put in September team reports?
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks - I am sooooooooo sooooooo soooooo happy - I feel all geeky now
<pleia2> we haven't included them in any UWN yet
<akgraner> sure do you have them
<akgraner> I was going to email the reminder to the teams for October tomorrow
<pleia2> yeah, we just link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/September2011
<pleia2> very simple :)
<akgraner> so we can include them next week
<akgraner> sure go for it :-)
<pleia2> k
<akgraner> I'd like to get back in the habit of including those so teams feel like they aren't just doing them for the sake of re-approval but so that other teams can learn from each other etc
<akgraner> I think it's sorta important to share that - but that could just be me
<pleia2> we've been including the link each month
<akgraner> at first I didn't but when I thought about it - I can really see it's more than just linking to what a team did or didn't do for a month
<pleia2> more than the link was too much work :\
<akgraner> oh cool - I don't know how I missed that :-)
<akgraner> yeah I know - but I want to remind teams to look at it
<pleia2> Issue232 is the last one we included it in, for August's report
<pleia2> we did September late because I was slacking on writing reports for my teams ;)
<pleia2> anyway, September added
<akgraner> cool :-) NC is slacking big time - I can say that b/c I'm supposed to be doing them :-(
<pleia2> I have a list of all the ones I do every month
<pleia2> cc, americas, california, classroom, women
<pleia2> usually sit down for an hour all at once and do them all
<akgraner> pleia2, hat tip to you  :-)  you make me feel like I'm such a slacker ;-)
<akgraner> just teasing you
<akgraner> pleia2, you still in the wiki?
<pleia2> nope I'm out
<akgraner> ahh ok  - Was going to say if you were in just sang the In This Issue topics
<akgraner> but I'll knock it and we can update in the morning as necessary
<akgraner> pleia2, we are back on schedule - how cool is that!
<pleia2> :D
<akgraner> Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll add that tomorrow - I need to find my pillow :-) thanks for letting me figure out those scripts
<pleia2> of course :) thanks for adding them
<pleia2> have a good night!
<akgraner> pleia2, talked to dholach who said to just post the announcement on the Fridge and include in UWN today
<akgraner> so I am working on that now
<akgraner> so we have a link include
<akgraner> ok news team does anyone have time to re through UWN one more time before I publish?
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue238
<akgraner> s/re/read
<pleia2> akgraner: thanks :)
<akgraner> so everything is done we just need to publish - was just hoping for someone to do a quick read over before I did
<pleia2> stuck with a work thing at the moment, I'll try if no one else gets to it in a bit
<akgraner> pleia2, no worries...nigeb do you have 10 mins or so to read through the newsletter
<akgraner> or holstein
 * holstein looking
<akgraner> wiki
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue238  <------- holstein
<holstein> looks solid through loconews
 * holstein glances through the planet and runs off
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> I'll publish in an hour  - to give anyone else who wants to read through it the opportunity to spot check it for me
<nlsthzn> akgraner, all summaries completed?!
<pleia2> looking now, and pushed this to fridge https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-October/000906.html
<pleia2> nlsthzn: we try to get summaries done on the weekend, we've been late these past few weeks :) we're back on track
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks
<nlsthzn> pleia2, sucks when I work day shift over the week-ends... no time... oh well, let us see next one :)
<pleia2> noooo, I made a bunch of edits and then the wiki tanked on me :(
<pleia2> ok, reloading and grabbing the draft got most of them back...
<akgraner> ok - I'll wait
<pleia2> akgraner: btw, I've been making the "in this issue" section shorter so it's not so tedious to link everything on ubuntu-news, just picking out highlights rather than everything
<akgraner> I used all the GCN and Planet and In other news the rest I left as sections
<pleia2> s/ubuntu-news/fridge
<akgraner> the ones after release are always longer...
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> I was only picking out select planet ones that seemed important
<akgraner> but you can shorten while you're in there
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> that's cool with me
<pleia2> already done
<pleia2> was just making a suggestion :)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> yeah it used to be a lot longer
<akgraner> and we removed the names when we put them on the Fridge
<akgraner> it was crazy formating my hand
<akgraner> I am so glad it's not like that anymore
<akgraner> pleia2, thank you
<akgraner> I had looked at everything so much I totally missed those errors
<pleia2> thanks for getting this out the door :)
<pleia2> that's why we have multiple editors!
<akgraner> so are we good to go now - if so I'm publishing
<pleia2> I think so
<akgraner> pleia2, you got that right
<akgraner> the more publishers the better
<akgraner> it only took a year to break the "that's the way we've always done" syndrome
<pleia2> :)
<akgraner> and that pretty quick all things considered
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> ok, back to work for me, else I'm going to end up working late every day I'm here this week (which would be unfun!)
<pleia2> my poor boss is freaking out over losing me for over a week
<pleia2> (I think this is the longest I've been away the whole time I've worked here)
<akgraner> Leadership meeting  - in -meeting now
<akgraner> pleia2, forgot I have a leadership team meeting  - taking a break to get something to drink *then* I'll publish
<akgraner> I have 2 meetings on Monday's so ahhhhh :-) in a good way!
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue238
<akgraner> Thanks Everyone for another great week!
<pleia2> thanks akgraner :)
<akgraner> you're welcome :-)
<akgraner> I'll fix the wiki pages and stuff in just a sec- finishing the fridge post now
<akgraner> ok it's published everywhere, wiki updated, goggledoc ready and new Issue 239 wiki created and 238 added to archives....
<akgraner> pleia2, I've published UWN from UDS before but that's going to mean we get it all done by Sunday again
<akgraner> I'll try to summarize links as I add them or they are added and see who can be standing by to proof - on sunday
<pleia2> akgraner: I'm on hard core vacation thursday-sunday this week
<akgraner> ok no worries then :-)
<pleia2> calm before the UDS storm in pleia2-land :)
<akgraner> totally understand
<pleia2> I might pitch in if I find myself bored, but I wouldn't count on it
<pleia2> much disney and family visiting in orlando!
<akgraner> I'll ping people at the end of each day next week b/c we'll need to stay on top of this
 * pleia2 nods
<akgraner> I'll use your volunteer email
<pleia2> sounds good, just make sure to Bcc: everyone so their email addresses aren't shared
<akgraner> yeppers
<pleia2> (I know you know this, it's just important so I like to repeat it a lot :))
<akgraner> no worries
<pleia2> we actually had a customer email all their clients w/o bcc the other day, one of their more annoying clients decided to reply-to-all to complain, for several emails
<akgraner> I don't mind reminders at all
<pleia2> it's been a nightmare
<akgraner> I bet :-(
<akgraner> sorry to hear that
<Myrtti> pleia2: could be worse
<Myrtti> http://bit.ly/vgfpyU
<akgraner> oh yuck!
<pleia2> Myrtti: indeed!
<Myrtti> trust a Finn to help a friend feel good about their situation by pointing that others have it worse, or smth
<Myrtti> YOU'RE WELCOME! ;-)
<akgraner> hahaha
<Myrtti> *huggle*
<akgraner> you crack me up - I miss talking to you Myrtti!
<pleia2> lol
<Myrtti> :-D
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-25
<philipballew> akgraner, with all your blogging about scale, are you gonna be coming to it?
<akgraner> yep - looks like I will be :-)
<akgraner> I'm submitting 3 talks
<akgraner> so hopefully one of them will get picked up
<akgraner> SCaLE is one of my favorite events to attend - I spoke there last year
<pleia2> I submitted a talk this year, first time, scary :)
<philipballew> I was at your talk and really enjoyed it akgraner.
<akgraner> pleia2, you'll be great - you are a wonderful speaker
<philipballew> pleia2, whats it on?
<akgraner> philipballew, thanks!
<pleia2> philipballew: ubuntu in schools and community centers (focusing on the work of partimus and the work the pennsylvania team did in adult learning centers)
<pleia2> we'll see if it gets accepted :)
<philipballew> Im trying to do that here. I should listen in on it.
<philipballew> as if i wouldnt anyway
<philipballew> kevin from down here is submitting talks as well
<pleia2> cool
<philipballew> perhaps we will see a strong ubuntu loco presence there if we are lucky
<pleia2> nhaines is also hosting ubucon again, so I'll submit for that too
<philipballew> I need to find a place to talk more
<philipballew> I sent one's to my lug here, but nothing came back
<akgraner> I am submitting my OSCON talk that Gareth had to give for me b/c of my broke knee and wrist...:-( along with two more I just need to work out the titles now ....
<philipballew> what are they about?
<akgraner> pleia2, I think the news letter is held in moderation - I used to have access to that mailing list as a moderator but now I'm not so sure can you check on that for me so UWN doesn't keep getting held up - I had someone tell me they hadn't seen it come across-news yet
<pleia2> akgraner: yeah, it was held up for being too big, I let it through
<pleia2> akgraner: you go to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news click on "ubuntu-news administrative interface" at the bottom
<pleia2> log in, and go to "Tend to pending moderator requests"
<pleia2> that will list everything that is held
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-26
<pleia2> ok, added a bunch of articles to the doc, that might be all I can do for this issue (vacation soon!)
<holstein> pleia2: w00t!
<holstein> you've earned it
<nlsthzn> +1
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> we're doing Disney before UDS \o/
 * nlsthzn saw the blog entry... sounds awesome! 
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-27
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks
<akgraner> pleia2, I plan on working on UWN Saturday night - so I don't have to worry about anything but edits on Sunday and we can publish *before* the start of UDS on Monday... thanks of adding stuff
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-28
<akgraner> Hey all  - I am spending much of tonight working on UWN - I won't be around much at all tomorrow but I will on Sunday - so I'll try and get as much added and completed as possible tonight....
<akgraner> feel free to add links or summarize what is already there  on the google doc!  Thanks for your help in advance!
 * nlsthzn will have a look soon :)
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-29
<pleia2> thanks akgraner :)
<pleia2> heh, woke up early because I'm excited abotu disney, adding a few more articles while I'm up
<nlsthzn> o/
<pleia2> posted https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2011-October/000154.html to fridge
<pleia2> sending out email for summary writers now
<pleia2> g'day nlsthzn :)
<nlsthzn> pleia2, hey :)
 * nlsthzn should be off the whole day tomorrow so I can pull my weight on the summaries again :)
<pleia2> nlsthzn: cool, we're releasing tomorrow so you'll want to start as early as possible :)
<nlsthzn> pleia2, earlier and earlier :)
<pleia2> well, UDS starts on Monday so akgraner and I will be there instead of here for publishing
 * nlsthzn has some prior commitments tonight... but if I get a gap I am all over it ;)
<nlsthzn> pleia2, awesome... you guys must enjoy it!!
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> it'll be fun (and lots of work!) I love UDS
<nlsthzn> looks like a BLAST and hard work too
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!
<akgraner> I had a change of plans last night I'll be working on this today :-) until Pete gets back...so we'll get it knocked out...
<pleia2> great
<pleia2> heading out to magic kingdom now, later all :)
<nlsthzn> Disney FTW :p
<nlsthzn> enjoy :)
<pleia2> thanks!
<nlsthzn> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2011/10/25/call-for-loco-council-nominations/ this link seems broken?!
<nlsthzn> blog.ubuntu-women.org also seems down
 * nlsthzn will give it a go again after sleeping... tired and distracted at the moment.
<philipballew> Who wants to write a couple summaries with me!
 * philipballew begins writing 
<philipballew> is anyone else having trouble with any links?
 * philipballew investigates
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-30
<philipballew> I will have article summaries finished tonight
<pleia2> lococouncil and blog.u-w are probably on the same server which needs a nudge :\
<pleia2> elizabeth@coruscant:~$ host lococouncil.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> lococouncil.ubuntu.com has address 91.189.94.226
<pleia2> helizabeth@coruscant:~$ host blog.ubuntu-women.org
<pleia2> blog.ubuntu-women.org has address 91.189.94.226
<pleia2> yep
<Pendulum> pleia2: was about to ask if there was a chance the server was in CT ;-)
<pleia2> submitted a ticket with IS
<pleia2> Pendulum: heh, how are things?
<Pendulum> snowy
<Pendulum> sleeping in the airport if I can figure out how to sleep without my stuff getting taken
<pleia2> oh boy :(
<Pendulum> yeah
<pleia2> good luck
<Pendulum> thanks
<Pendulum> theoretically rebooked onto a flight that gets into Orlando at 4:50 tomorrow afternoon
<Pendulum> it was my original flight until I changed to today because the storm wasn't supposed to start until later and wasn't supposed to effect much before 7 or 8PM
<Pendulum> instead it started at 1 and my 2:30PM flight never made it out
<pleia2> wow
<Pendulum> I'm actually still in better shape for making the flight today
<Pendulum> *this way
<Pendulum> because I wouldn't have been able to get out of my house tomorrow
<Pendulum> I just wish the airport hotel hadn't been booked by the time they cancelled the flight!
<Pendulum> but I don't even have the worst story here
<pleia2> oh dear
<Pendulum> there's a flight that ended up here after being diverted and a 1 hour flight turned into 8 hours or something, mostly spent circling JFK
<Pendulum> I overheard a reporter earlier say that there are about a thousand of us
<pleia2> wow
<pleia2> well, the weather down here has been beautiful, not too hot, so you're in for a treat once you arrive :)
<pleia2> heh, just asked my fiance where he's connecting through tomorrow, philly would be unfun
<pleia2> ah good, pheonix
<pleia2> phoenix too
<Pendulum> depending on the time of day, Philly may not be that bad
<Pendulum> Southwest is only cancelling flights out of Hartford before 10
<Pendulum> and a lot of other airlines are planning on resuming earlier than that
<pleia2> I just expect delays and annoyances
<pleia2> but going straight to PHX he should be fine
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> what gets me is that if there wasn't the FAA rule about people being boarded and away from the gate for more than 2 hours before taking off, we might have gotten out
<pleia2> heh, doh
<Pendulum> because they de-iced us
<Pendulum> and then we hit our 2 hours
<Pendulum> so they had to go back to the gate
<pleia2> that'll do it
<pleia2> woo dinner has arrived
<pleia2> best wishes, Pendulum! see you tomorrow :)
<Pendulum> and it was when we were in line the next time for the de-icer (this time they weren't pulling us out until it was our turn), it ran out of fluid and by that point the place they get their fluid and stuff from was out of power
<Pendulum> thanks!
<Pendulum> hopefully see you
<philipballew> summery time again!!!
 * nlsthzn will also be on it in a few... breakfast time first :)
<philipballew> nlsthzn, alright. after you finish your breakfast ping me and we'll decide what to do
<nlsthzn> philipballew,  I am  munching some or other all-bran stuff and slowly typing summaries on one hand...
<philipballew> alright. sounds like a fun time!!!
<philipballew> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2011/10/25/call-for-loco-council-nominations/ is not available for me
<philipballew> odd
<philipballew> can someone verify http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2011/10/ubuntu-women-month-of-making-winners/ as well
<holstein> philipballew: not opening for me
<philipballew> thank you holstein ill look into this
<nlsthzn> reported this last night and someone already put a ticket in for this
<philipballew> thank you nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> two links thus far not working, both from the same server
<philipballew> server may have gone down
<holstein> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/
<holstein> yeah... no big deal
<holstein> theres time for it to get back up
 * philipballew messes around
 * nlsthzn wonders if the summaries ever end >.<
<pleia2> thanks for working on summaries nlsthzn :)
<nlsthzn> pleia2, you and akgraner make it look so simple and quick... but it takes a lot of time :p
<nlsthzn> oh and there is still one canonical server down
<pleia2> yes, they haven't responded to the ticket yet
<pleia2> I can summarize those though, I'm familiar with the content
<nlsthzn> cool :)
<Pendulum> do we still use a google doc or just the wiki?
<pleia2> we write everything in the google doc and then copy it over to the wiki when it's "finished" (still requires last editing)
<Pendulum> is there anything that needs to be done that I could do? (and if so, can I get a link to the google doc?)
 * nlsthzn is now pooped ... 
<Pendulum> I really ought to do something useful since I'm up
<nlsthzn> Pendulum, I am sure there is enough gramtical and spelling issues in what I have done to keep you busy for a bit :)
<nlsthzn> *grammatical
<pleia2> summaries look good, thanks everyone
<pleia2> akgraner: they probably need at least a once-through grammar wise, I'm getting ready to head out the door
<akgraner> pleia2, will do :-)
<akgraner> You all rock!  Thanks everyone - pleia2 I'll let you know when I've gone through them
<akgraner> hey all thank you so much for all your hard work this week - tweaking the googledoc and gather stats - will move everything over and do a final proofing shortly :-)
<akgraner> This team is awesome! :-)
<akgraner> All the stats and updates have been added - I proofed all the sections EXCEPT: ITP, ITB, ION - those sections still need reviewing and In This Issue Still Needs to be added...I'm taking a break for a few and will finish later tonight :-)
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-22
<akgraner> Hi all - I'll look at the wiki - and do my thing with it - thanks y'all!
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: everything went fine?
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR,  - yep  - I'm home now was in the ER all afternoon  :-/  but I'm ok
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm glad :)
<akgraner> I'll add stats, updates and security etc and do a quick edit once I get a shower
<JoseeAntonioR> I can do it for you if needed
<JoseeAntonioR> I was waiting for 00 UTC to add stats
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: in the quantal updates, should I only list the ones for this week?
<JoseeAntonioR> or the ones since the release?
<dholbach> good morning
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha dholbach
<dholbach> hi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going?
<dholbach> good good - how about you?
<MrChrisDruif> Pretty good. Busy with moving from one apartment to another.
<MrChrisDruif> Big major improvement: 2 > 3 rooms (with current set-up 2,5..) ~40m2 > ~70m2, 2nd > 1st floor(?) (to ground level anyway, door at street))
<MrChrisDruif> s/Big/But
<MrChrisDruif> Anyways, I'm off again. Ciao ciao.
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> all the best with the move!
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, one sec
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, yep you can do that
<akgraner> I'll go through it all shortly and publish around lunch time. :-)
<akgraner> I HATE SKUNKS! (my dog got sprayed with one this morning)
<akgraner> I'm editing the wiki now - will publish in a few. :-)
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, you around?
<akgraner> My scripts are still eating the line breaks - Can you run them then send me the output for ubuntu-news list, forums and post a draft to the Fridge and I'll send everything out.
<akgraner> nm on the mailing list - can you do the others?
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue287
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue288
<akgraner> Thanks y'all!
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, if you can put a draft on the Fridge and send me the link to the output for the Forums  - I'll get those added in a little while.  Thanks again :-)
<holstein> akgraner: you are a star!... newsletter recieved!
<akgraner> nah - I am just helping out and filling in where I can
<holstein> im slammed right now. doing zelda out at the flatrock
<holstein> 8 shows a week, plus the other things i can sneak in
<akgraner> I had to publish it manually so I hope I got all the `` marks out of the plain txt one...if not it won't be the first time that has happened and I am sure it won't be the last time either :-)
<akgraner> WOW
<akgraner> go you!
<holstein> only one more weekk to go!
<akgraner> I'm trying to get ready for connect and the dog got sprayed by a skunk now everything stinks to include the clothes I was going to pack and nothing in the house came in contact with it - the dog got sprayed out side the house (close proximity to the house) - I can't believe it
<akgraner> I am looking forward to working my !@# at Connect as it will be a vacation compared to these days at my house.  :-)
<holstein> hehe.. i hear you..
<JoseAntonioR> akgraner: hey, just sent you an email, trying to do fridge post atm
<JoseAntonioR> I'm just intalling some modules I was missing, as it seems
<akgraner> ok - thanks - no worries - I can do quickly manually as well.
<akgraner> The forums one is the one I need the most
<JoseAntonioR> oh, sure, one second
<JoseAntonioR> akgraner: http://vps.joseeantonior.com/forum.post has got it
<akgraner> awesome!  Thank you!
<JoseAntonioR> np
<JoseAntonioR> school is driving me crazy
<akgraner> :-( Bummer - I am sure it will get better
<JoseAntonioR> ok, will have to leave in  5 mins, doing the fridge post
<JoseAntonioR> akgraner: can you please change And much more. for And much more!
<JoseAntonioR> looks like that's giving me trouble
<akgraner> sure one sec
<akgraner> sorry about that
<akgraner> Done
<JoseAntonioR> akgraner: the post needs fixing, I need to leave
<JoseAntonioR> will get to that later if needed
<akgraner> ok - is it in drafts - that's all I need
<akgraner> thank you
<Silverlion> good evening every1
<Silverlion> wb philballew
<philballew> oh hello Silverlion
<akgraner> Silverlion, hey - I'm back
<akgraner> give me 5 mins to grab something to drink and move a file to the server
<Silverlion> lucky ...
 * Silverlion reports ready ;)
<Silverlion> philballew: we are preping now if you wanna listen watch for the link ;)
<philballew> alrifgt
<Silverlion> go to the g+ page of akraner
<philballew> Silverlion, alright. im a couple
<philballew> Silverlion, there
<philballew> sorry for typo
<akgraner> philballew, are you able to follow along
<philballew> akgraner, I can be
<akgraner> it's ok - I just didn't know if you were having trouble at all
<philballew> im fine, but i have not been invited to any hangout
<akgraner> no I was wondering if you were watching
<akgraner> :-)
<philballew> not currently. I was not given anything to watch
<Silverlion> *sigh* i did horrible :(
<Silverlion> ;)
<akgraner> you were fine!
<akgraner> Honest
<akgraner> This is how you learn - just by doing it
<akgraner> and each time you get better and better
<akgraner> Thank you again for all your help - now I need to fix dinner and finish posting UWN to the Fridge and forums :-)
 * philballew is still confused
<philballew> did I do something wrong?
<akgraner> philballew, nope - why do you ask that?
<philballew> because i never joined any hangout or discussion akgraner ?
<Silverlion> philballew: that was my bad :/
<Silverlion> sorry
<philballew> its all goood
<philballew> *good
<Silverlion> i was completely overwhelmed
<akgraner> ohhhh - I thought you only wanted to watch  - not join the hangout itself - I am so sorry
<akgraner> philballew, next time say - I WANT TO JOIN; INVITE ME!
<akgraner> :-)
<philballew> i was not given a link to watch either
<philballew> but it's all good
<Silverlion> philballew: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJGEQpzRgj8&feature=player_embedded#!
<Silverlion> philballew: that's the recording from youtube
<philballew> alright
<akgraner> philballew, oh I you knew it was my Linaro G+ page - https://plus.google.com/u/0/100254004947968890609/posts
<akgraner> again I am sooooo sorry
<philballew> I understand. Not a problem. This looks cool. I will watch this
<philballew> ARM. i need to get an arm machine to mess with
<philballew> let me know when you guys need help with this effort
<akgraner> philballew, um what do you mean by "mess with" - do you want to learn more about our Android LEBs (Linaro Evaluation Builds) or the Ubuntu LEBs?
<akgraner> our toolchain or something else?
<akgraner> philballew, will you be at UDS?
<akgraner> If so, find me and I'll see where we can get you started.
<philballew> akgraner, Will not be at this one, but will happily love to get started with arm.
<philballew> I want to find an arm computer, run it for general purposes and blog about it.
<philballew> like "what can arm do for you"
<Silverlion> akgraner: my shared screen did not work :(
<akgraner> hmm - well - which board are you looking for  - Panda may be the easiest for you to get started with, snowballs are good too.
<akgraner> Silver hmm - ok - not sure why...sorry about that
<philballew> those are better then a pi from what i hear
<philballew> I like the panda.
<akgraner> I'll include the instructions and screen shots when i document the process - <----- Silverlion
<Silverlion> :/
<philballew> Silverlion, if you need any help getting that set up, i have done onair stuff and can get it rolling
<Silverlion> philballew: the problem is that i did this in english. my english is way better in writing then speaking
<philballew> ah,whats your main language?
<Silverlion> philballew: german
<philballew> akgraner, ill probably be at uds -s though. will be on break from college and the current rumor is its on the west cost
<akgraner> oh cool :-)
<philballew> are you considering coming to scale again>
<philballew> ?
<akgraner> yes, talking to my boss while I am at Connect :-)
 * philballew hates la, but loves SCALE
<Silverlion> ok folks, my alarm rings at 7 AM (in six hours from now
<akgraner> Silverlion, thank you again!
<philballew> when do you leave for europe akgraner ?
<Silverlion> akgraner: wishing you all the best for the homework and Chris already has the recording as well so that he is able to watch / listen as well
<akgraner> Friday
<MrChrisDruif> Silverlion; it breaks off @  around 7:30?
<philballew> nice! I was informed I have to "remote attend" several sessions, meaning I will not be able to sleep most nights...
<philballew> Well you all have fun!
<akgraner> I need to be there a couple days early to set up hangouts and help with Summit displays for Connect.
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif: please ask akgraner for any trouble
<Silverlion> i only have been the guest teacher :p
<MrChrisDruif> Will do. But seeing we've got the same timezone ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Off to bed guys and girls =)
<philballew> I love uds and connect type events, help m get to know people with jobs who might need people like me one day when I finish college.
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif: we are living in neighbour countries?
<MrChrisDruif> It's 1AM here buddy
<MrChrisDruif> CEST atm, not CET
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif: as is here :p
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: working on the fridge post - sorry for the delay
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: post submitted for review
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-23
<akgraner> Thank you!
<akgraner> No worries - it's ready when it's ready :-)  JoseeAntonioR  - I don't stress about it anymore :-)
<akgraner> ps - neither should you...:-)
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> well, at least is out
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, are you still editing
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: nope
<akgraner> it says you are :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> refresh, I always forget to close that page
<JoseeAntonioR> sorry about that
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> no worries
<akgraner> published
<JoseeAntonioR> yay!
<JoseeAntonioR> are we having one more issue?
<akgraner> What do you mean - like an ebook issue?  or Issues as in problems?
<JoseeAntonioR> like, issue 289
<akgraner> yeah - fixing the wiki now
<akgraner> The better way to ask is - hey you going to update the wiki or did you forget
<akgraner> :-P
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, no, I meant if we're taking care of the next releasing
<akgraner> yeah - I'm sure pleia2 and I will help from Copenhagen as well - we've published from UDS before as a way to teach people how to
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, then :)
<akgraner> sorry - I was totaly confused :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> no prob
<JoseeAntonioR> will be working on the openweek announcement in a few mins
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: think you can review the post?
<JoseeAntonioR> nhandler: hey, wb!
<pleia2> I get home on Thursday, so I'll be able to help then - early morning saturday, then from UDS
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, did you get the post reviewed - sorry I didn't see your ping earlier
<akgraner> also my session is tomorrow right?  And can I do it on Air or are you all not doing any open week sessions on Air (sorry I'm getting ready for UDS and Connect and life is crazy) :-)
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, is this the only place you posted this? If so we don't need to put the cite line on the bottom
<akgraner> however if you posted this anywhere else you need to add "posted here" and link to it.  If not we just need to remove the cite and publish it.
<Silverlion> hey there
<Silverlion> anybody there
<holstein> here?
<Silverlion> aloha holstein
<Silverlion> i am embarrased
<holstein> Silverlion: yeah?
<holstein> whats up?
<Silverlion> holstein just saw the results of my last nights Hangout with AKGraner
<Silverlion> and i really messed it in my opinion
<Silverlion> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJGEQpzRgj8 @ holstein
<akgraner> Silverlion, why?
<akgraner> I thought it was great - all things considered...go back an look at my early ones - :-/
<Silverlion> akgraner: because i was not able to show what i wanted to
<akgraner> oh..but - we can follow-up :-)
<akgraner> but if the point was to teach me how to do this - then that goal was achieved
<Silverlion> *g* but guess we need to wait another three years until you have a slot for me :p
<Silverlion> *hides*
<akgraner> :-P
<Unit193> Didn't watch the entire thing, but you've never compiled *anything*??
<Silverlion> akgraner: any questions left?
<akgraner> Unit193, I did but not on the video
<akgraner> we would have been there for hours - I did post the link to  the commands and what you have todo to compile Sigil and run it
<Unit193> You said you hadn't before, that is.
<akgraner> Compiling Sigil was the first compile I've ever done
<holstein> Silverlion: i think its fine
<holstein> you did good... you need a light :)
<Silverlion> holstein: did you understand everything or are there any questions leftß
<Silverlion> ?
<holstein> Silverlion: well, i dont know what you guys are talking about, so i cant comment on that
<holstein> if i wanted to get into it, i think i could learn from that though
<Silverlion> holstein: i wanted to give an introduction of my work at the Full Circle Magazine Ebook
<holstein> Silverlion: i think its good... what i have heard so far
<holstein> i'll have to listen to it later
<Silverlion> akgraner: i sent a tweet to daniel holbach in Berlin ... he liked it as well ;)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> yeah he's a good guy!
<Silverlion> akgraner: are you serious with the follow up?
<akgraner> If it's needed- let's see if other people who are trying to use it run into questions they need answered
<akgraner> But I am pretty sure I will have some follow-up
<Silverlion> akgraner: if i can help I am more then willing to stay up long again on a friday / saturday if i dont need to work the day after ;)
<akgraner> Silverlion, I'll be headed to Copenhagen
<Silverlion> akgraner: AFTERWARDS :p
<akgraner> but thank you for offering  - I won't be able to do this again until after 3 Nov sometime
<Silverlion> akgraner: my mum get's surgery on nov 6th ... so from nov 7th on everything is possible :D
<akgraner> roger that - best of luck to your mom
<Silverlion> akgraner: gn8
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: I posted it in the Classroom blog
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: and on-air sessions are on Friday :S
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> no worries
<akgraner> can you drop me the link to the other post here
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<akgraner> and I'll fix it and get it posted
<JoseeAntonioR> oooh, forgot to put the here link
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: https://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2012/10/23/615/
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: need a fix on the post
<akgraner> you can fix it if you want
<akgraner> I am finishing a hang out
<JoseeAntonioR> done
<akgraner> published
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks
<akgraner> yw
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-24
<dholbach> good morning
<silverlion> good morning!
<vibhav> Should posts from omgubuntu be in "other news"?
<akgraner> vibhav, In the blogosphere
<akgraner> but it's easy enough to move so no worries :-)
<Unit193> ahttp://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIxNDQ  and  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIxMzI
<MrChrisDruif> You make me remove that a on the first link Unit193 ? (/me is a bit tired)
<Unit193> Error processing that statement.
<MrChrisDruif> Chack previous sentence. Do you notice the ahttp:// link?
<MrChrisDruif> The other link I cak click, this one I'll have to copy the link without the a and parte it in FF
<MrChrisDruif> But pretty intersting reads. Especially the first one!
<Unit193> Quite, and thankfully I don't reboot 2 of 3 often (3rd has issues with sleep)  Also, odd that this terminal has no issues clicking on it. :P
<Silverlion> good day!
<MrChrisDruif> Hi Silverlion
<MrChrisDruif> You spoke to me earlier today?
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif: hang on
 * MrChrisDruif is hanging
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif: yes just wanted to know if you need more information about creating ebook of uwn
 * MrChrisDruif has to finish watching the screencast. I'll get back to you tomorrow, alright?
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif: how far are you?
<MrChrisDruif> Almost on my way to bed.
<MrChrisDruif> Was just about shutdown the PC when you came.
<Silverlion> *gg*
<Silverlion> as am I
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<MrChrisDruif> Sleep well buddy.
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif: u 2
<MrChrisDruif> U2, good band ;-)
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-25
<dholbach> good morning
<vibhav> WHen do we have the next new team meeting?
<akgraner> vibhav, when ever we think it's needed
<akgraner> :-) for a while we had regular meetings when we were re-orging
<vibhav> ah
<vibhav> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIxMzI calls the EA talk at UDS-Q "worthless", could we wait for another news/blog site to publish it so that we can get a "better" article?
<vibhav> this is with reference to akgraner saying ""this sucks" wouldnt make it into the newsletter"
<akgraner> vibhav, no this is ok and here's why  - he links to why he calls the other talk worthless - so it is not just a vague statement
<vibhav> well, yeah, that makes sense too
<akgraner> :-)
<vibhav> Should "Other Articles of Interest" be realted to Ubuntu as well?
<vibhav> related*
<akgraner> yes - "related" or "of interest" to the Ubuntu Community
<akgraner> which of course is subjective at best :-)  It's usually articles people find that are interesting and worth knowing about but for what ever reason don't need summaries
<akgraner> vibhav, and in case I didn't say this yesterday - thank you!
<vibhav> no mention
<vibhav> :)
<akgraner> vibhav, consider it mentioned then - :-)
<akgraner> All contributions to the news team are valued and I can't tell you how much I personally appreciate each person who gives of their time and talent to make it a success :-)
<vibhav> welcome!
<vibhav> Cool, we have another pice of great news! http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/mark-shuttleworth-admits-i-really-screwed-up
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> add that to In the blogsophere
<akgraner> as well cover his open week ASK Mark session in General Community News
<vibhav> akgraner: Should I just link to the IRC logs?
<akgraner> vibhav, no -I'm sure there will be a more generic blog post about it before Sunday
<akgraner> I'll probably do one as well while I'm on the plane tomorrow
<vibhav> yeah, the open week will end tomorrow
<akgraner> I used to do a daily summary for the Fridge  and the classroom blog but I don't have time now :-(
<vibhav> Could I be of some help?
<akgraner> sure - one sec - otp
<vibhav> otp for?
<akgraner> on the phone
<vibhav> ah
<vibhav> I need to brush up my abbreviations :)
<Silverlion> hi everyone
<Silverlion> hoi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Silverlion (for a short while)
<Silverlion> *gg* heading into slapkamer?
<MrChrisDruif> Almost going home indeed.
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys! I will make a wrap-up post tomorrow, sorry about that, school has been driving me CRAZY
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, no worries - :-) we're in this together!
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-26
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: hey, have you already got the interview list?
<vibhav> Good Morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hi, vibhav.
<vibhav> Can http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/lenovo-thinkpad-e530-the-ideal-ubuntu-laptop-review be linked in the "Blogosphere"?
<dholbach> good morning
<Silverlion> hey everyone!
<vibhav> hey Silverlion
<Silverlion> vibhav: hey how are you?
<vibhav> Im good
<vibhav> I added some more links to the prep
<Silverlion> vibhav: i am preping myself for a new series of tutorials i am going to do on youtube ;) about creating ebooks (that's the only thing i know good if you can trust the feedback i get on the video i did with akgraner
<vibhav> sure
<vibhav> Apparently, the Steam Beta has been released
<vibhav> Expect some news this week
<vibhav> http://steamcommunity.com/games/221410
<vibhav> Silverlion: Could you link me to the video when you create it?
<Silverlion> vibhav: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJGEQpzRgj8 that is one of them i already did
<vibhav> Silverlion: Ill have a look at them later, Im quite busy with my homework :(
<Silverlion> vibhav: as am I :(
<Silverlion> philballew: ;) good evening
<philballew> Silverlion, good afternoon
<Silverlion> philballew: how are you?
<philballew> whats up?
<philballew> alright Silverlion , just trying to get an ipod i found working
<Silverlion> philballew: i am preparing my series of screencasts about creating ebooks - the work i presented in the hangout with AKGraner
<philballew> never used an ebook before
<philballew> looks cool
<Silverlion> philballew: sorry?
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-27
<vibhav> Good Morning
<PaddyLandau> Hello.
<PaddyLandau> We have noticed that the latest edition of the Ubuntu Newsletter (#288) has not been propagated onto the Ubuntu Forums forum, http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=243 (Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter).
<PaddyLandau> I understand that this is due to a failure of some script to run. I was asked to report this here.
<vibhav> Silverlion: ping
<pleia2> added UWN 288 to the fridge forum, looks like it was missed last week (lots of complaints on the 287 post, at least we know people read it! :))
<nothingspecial> pleia2: thankyou http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12321253&postcount=20
<nothingspecial> :)
<pleia2> nothingspecial: sure :)
<pleia2> ok, email off to summary writers, time for summaries: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<Silverlion> welcome back pleia2 hope you had a great time in africa!
<pleia2> thanks, I did :)
<pleia2> my flight to Copenhagen is in 6 hours, not enough of a break between trips!
<Silverlion> pleia2: *gg* i am working on a tutorial for the UWN-Team ;)
<pleia2> cool, expanding upon our existing docs?
<Silverlion> pleia2: an intesive "class" on creating ebooks for your newsletter ;)
<pleia2> Silverlion: ah, ebooks, neat :)
<pleia2> do you have an example one?
<pleia2> (ebook, not class)
<Silverlion> pleia2: i am coding ebooks for the full circle magazine
<Silverlion> on the dl page of FCM you find examples ;)
<Silverlion> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJGEQpzRgj8 pleia2 or this hangout ;)
<pleia2> Silverlion: I know :) I meant an example of an UWN one
<pleia2> don't have the bandwidth for youtube at the moment
<pleia2> no worries if not, just curious
<Silverlion> pleia2: akgraner is working on one ^^ i tought her how to do
<pleia2> cool
<vibhav> pleia2: So, how was the ghana trip?
<pleia2> vibhav: very fun, thank you :)
<vibhav> :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-28
<vibhav> Good Morning
<pleia2> anyone available to do summaries?
<pleia2> still need a lot
<holstein> pleia2: im slammed til monday :/
<holstein> pleia2: i get home late tonite and i'll try and pop in and have a look and bat cleanup on a few if i can
<holstein> ive been doing this theater show.. 8 shows a week for 4 weeks, and today is the last show!
<Silverlion> holstein: get home safe!
<Silverlion> and a happy final show
<pleia2> holstein: thanks :)
 * vibhav takes a look at the remaining summaries
<pleia2> looks like mostly need ones in blogosphere done
<pleia2> I'm reviewing and copying the finished ones no
<pleia2> w
<vibhav> 1 one in press left
<vibhav> and dholbach's leadership mini-summit at UDS
 * pleia2 nods
<vibhav> alrighty, lets do this
<pleia2> thank you :)
<vibhav> No mention
<vibhav> Is it necessary to mention that gnombuntu is unofficial?
<pleia2> generally we don't write anything that's not included in the article
<vibhav> pleia2: Its mentioned in the article, "Ubuntu GNOME Remix is an unofficial Ubuntu flavor..."
<vibhav> I think official is unnecessary
<pleia2> ok, worth mentioning then
<vibhav> unofficial*
<vibhav> ah, thats fine then
<pleia2> ok, looks like we just need the one under canonical news and a couple in other news
<pleia2> I'm going to go be social (or at least try :))
<vibhav> pleia2: Should I add http://blog.launchpad.net/general/private-projects-beta to Launchpad News?
<pleia2> its there, already move to wiki
<pleia2> have to put natty eol to it too
 * pleia2 out to dinner
<vibhav> pleia2: Move it to which wiki?
<vibhav> ah, I got it
#ubuntu-news 2013-10-21
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thanks for the newsletter reviews
<pleia2> Unit193: can you link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue339
<pleia2> and if anyone else wants to review it, that would be lovely
<Unit193> For you, always.
<pleia2> haha <3
<Unit193> Other than the silly links, it's good.
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> we just got a bunch of unsubs on the list - turns out lavabit.com finally hit their timeout limit, awww
<Unit193> :/
<pleia2> anyway, publishing now
#ubuntu-news 2013-10-22
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 339 for the week October 14 - 20, 2013 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue339
#ubuntu-news 2013-10-25
<jose> pleia2: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/20/ubuntu-donations-and-community-funding/comment-page-1/#comment-57224 the last comment, grabbed my attention
<pleia2> jose: that's a question for someone at canonical
<jose> you know who should I redirect it to?
<pleia2> maybe jono :)
<jose> jono: around?
<jono> jose, I am about to go
<jono> my wife gets home in a few mins
<jose> talk to you later, then :)
<pleia2> jose: might just mention it in -community-team
<jose> will do
<pleia2> oof, friday already
#ubuntu-news 2014-10-20
<pleia2> big issue
<pleia2> Unit193: can you link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue388
<Unit193> pleia2: Oh right, sorry.  Just found the screen window.  All is good.
<pleia2> thank you :)
 * pleia2 writes fridge post for Ubuntu's 10th birthday
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2014/10/20/happy-10th-birthday-ubuntu/
#ubuntu-news 2014-10-23
<pleia2> adding release announcement to fridge
<PaulW2U> about a million links added to weekly prep doc ready for pleia2 to move, delete or edit :)
<pleia2> :D
#ubuntu-news 2014-10-24
<pleia2> I did some organization last night, going to send this off to the summary writers now (quite a bit early) so they can get a jump start and since I'm about to hop on another plane, bound for family duties on the other end this evening
<pleia2> feel free to continue to add articles as they come up :)
<PaulW2U> Good idea !
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thanks so much for link collection again this week \o/
<PaulW2U> np, do we include every planet article that mentions 14.10? I can see another 5 already
 * pleia2 takes a look
<pleia2> so I tossed the Flavors ones into a section under the release announcement
<pleia2> I think it's ok to add the posts from individuals to the planet section
<PaulW2U> ok
<silverlion> hey pleia2
<pleia2> good day silverlion
#ubuntu-news 2014-10-26
<silverlion> hello news team: Would https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/526441914816811008 be something news worthy?
#ubuntu-news 2015-10-19
<PaulW2U> jose: obviously no release tonight. issue #439 to cover two weeks?
<PaulW2U> if so summary writers email should go out as early as possible on Friday as
<PaulW2U> there will be a lot of summaries to write being release week
<pleia2> sorry for not popping in to check on things, when I landed in Japan I got word from relatives that we had lost my husband's grandmother
<pleia2> so we're now on our way back to the states for the funeral :(
<pleia2> I likely won't be around next weekend either, attempting to salvage our trip by flying back to Japan on Wednesday, but I am so jetlagged, sad and out of sorts I won't have energy for much else
<jose> PaulW2U: I will make sure it goes out today, don't worry
<jose> probably later, since I'm still at class
<jose> pleia2: I can take care of next week too.
#ubuntu-news 2015-10-20
<jose> woah, I just realized the number of missing summaries. I'm gonna try and get some done. but I don't think I'll make it in time, so I'd be for merging the past with this week.
<PaulW2U> jose: ok, leave the prep doc as it is. I'll add new links throughout the week and may be write a few
<PaulW2U> summaries too. we'll just have to hope that some summary writers turn up this weekend :)
<jose> 10-4
<jose> I'm thinking... should we do a 'do you still wanna write summaries?' email?
<PaulW2U> it might be a good idea to let everyone know that there are still some summaries to write
<PaulW2U> and when they're done copy to wiki some prep doc doesn't get too confusing
<PaulW2U> on Thursday/Friday there's going to be a lot of articles re the release
<PaulW2U> Using the forumI've http://bit.ly/1MSe3Br
<PaulW2U> oops :(
<PaulW2U> http://bit.ly/1MSe3Br is my appeal for general help re summary writing
<PaulW2U> added new links, written a few summaries, deleted a couple of articles that won't now be relevant
<PaulW2U> moved audio/video to wiki so now all set for bumper release on Monday :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-10-21
<dholbach> jose, sorry - I wasn't clear in my forwarded mail about UOS to the news list - do you think this could be posted on the Fridge? O:-)
<jose> dholbach: sure! let me turn my pc on
<dholbach> oh, you were on your phone? :)
<jose> I am :P
<jose> just got back from university
<dholbach> thanks a bunch!
<jose> no prob
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> I'll post it on the @ubuntudev social media accounts in a bit then too
<jose> welp, on the fridge + planet now
#ubuntu-news 2015-10-22
<jose> working on fridge release announcement
<pleia2> no funeral to go back to (we won't make it in time), but upon landing in Tokyo AGAIN we learned another relative had passed away
<pleia2> I'm staying in Japan to continue our vacation and do the conference, but my brain has melted from travel and sad
 * jose hugs pleia2
 * pleia2 hugs
<pleia2> worst week ever
 * pleia2 shall try to make the best of her time here
<jose> don't worry about uwn and news, I'll make sure things go out of the door as usual. go to your conference and enjoy you evenings
<PaulW2U> pleia2: yeah, don't worry about UWN. I'll write every last summary if I have to :)
<pleia2> thanks guys
 * pleia2 goes to sleep
<jose> have a good night :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-10-23
<PaulW2U> Just 14 summaries to write + anything that gets added over the weekend
<PaulW2U> Audio/video moved to wiki
<PaulW2U> jose: make sure that email leaves your outbox  :)
<PaulW2U> Oh, please add any links to stories that I've missed
#ubuntu-news 2015-10-24
<jose> PaulW2U: went out today in the morning!
#ubuntu-news 2015-10-25
<pleia2> cleared out ubuntu-news-team queue to get the membership email through and added to the doc
 * pleia2 returns to travels
 * PaulW2U counts summaries - 8 to do
<PaulW2U> all summaries done although I've deleted a couple that are not really relevant in a 2-week issue
#ubuntu-news 2016-10-24
<pleia2> haven't had a chance to prep the newletter, let alone release, and I'm pretty exhausted
<pleia2> sigh, travel
<pleia2> and my hotel wifi is pretty bad
<teward> pleia2: at least you don't have massive traffic filtering by Comcast as a result of the DDoS on Friday
<pleia2> I'll see how much time I have during Barcelona time day tomorrow to do it
 * teward is stuck in that right now
<pleia2> teward: yuck, no fun
<teward> indeed not.  I had to tunnel my pfSense through to an OpenVPN server on one of my VPSes, so my entire internet is running over a VPN tunnel temporarily
<teward> Comcast said they'd fix it 'today'
<teward> emphasis on the quotes there
<pleia2> heh, yeah
<teward> pleia2: I'll take crap hotel wifi over "I can't access my own git repos" filtered Comcast internet
<teward> would trade you if i could :P
<teward> (I'm on campus right now, so no internet problems there heh)
<pleia2> heh
#ubuntu-news 2016-10-29
<guiverc_t> tsimonq2, or anyone:  should newer stuff go towards the top,  chris
<guiverc_t> re: UWN
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: Good evening. :)
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: No, I always put it on the bottom.
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: Thanks for keeping an eye on this.
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Sorry for the late ping, but if I work with guiverc_t, I can get UWN ready to send out to summary writers when you think it's OK.
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Then if it's OK with you, I can make sure UWN gets out the door.
<guiverc_t> its a two week; has stuff from last week; which i think Lyz sent out email from
<tsimonq2> pleia2: If you're around, that's awesome, but I don't want to distract you from your vacation in Barcelona. :D
<guiverc_t> there is a note that she was too jetlagged to edit thus not final.send
<tsimonq2> Ok.
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: Currently working on a script but I'll be able to help you in like 10 minutes.
<guiverc_t> as in last week email was sent out...  forget your timezone; but you go to bed when you need to.   i'll do what I can (add planet for eg.)
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: Then as soon as pleia2 sees this and gives the OK, either pleia2 or me can send out the email to summary writes.
<tsimonq2> *writers
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: What's *your* time zone? :)
<guiverc_t> you needn't worry about UWN tonight simon, i'm AEST so near 1400.
<tsimonq2> (Or if it gets to be tomorrow afternoon and I don't see anything, I'll just send it out)
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: It's 10 PM and I'm wired. Don't worry. :)
<guiverc_t> most summaries so far are complete by myself & Chris Sirrs from last week.
<tsimonq2> Ok cool, so unless you can complete them all, I still might want to send it out. ;)
<guiverc_t> i'll be adding what's occurred this week (planet ubu) hence question about new/older to top
<guiverc_t> which you answered, newer to bottom.
<tsimonq2> Ok.
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<guiverc_t> sorry; you're more awake than me.  Howdy (or Good Evening/Afternoon) from awhile back.
<tsimonq2> :P XD
<guiverc_t> thanks (re: tz; you're CST (or something like thatl chicago etc) as I thought..)
<tsimonq2> Green Bay, Wisconsin, yep
<guiverc_t> just hope your bay isn't named for color (algea [spel?])
<guiverc_t> guess the Packers are near by?  (footy i think; comes to mind with 'green bay')
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: Yeah unfortunately.
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: And yep, this is Packers town! :D
<guiverc> UWN Q:   given two weeks; do we list two ubuntu.podcasts links; or just the latest?  (I seem to remember only ever reading one).
<tsimonq2> Both.
<guiverc> thanks Simon.
<tsimonq2> No problem. :)
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: Can you loop me in? What are you working on?
<guiverc> both users are me; different machines.
<tsimonq2> Ok.
<guiverc> copying from planet ubuntu; last addition was the S09E35; but paused as I don't think I grabbed it; so downloading the podcast to play instead of music.
<tsimonq2> Ok.
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Did you write the summary for this?
<tsimonq2> === Stéphane Graber: LXD is now available in the Ubuntu Snap Store ===
<guiverc> yeah last week.
<guiverc> my writing sucks!
<tsimonq2> You aren't bad at writing. ;)
<guiverc> i'd only swear (say bad things) at my own stuff!
<tsimonq2> Just try to look more closely — Ubuntu isn't moving away from PPAs. LXD is. :P
<guiverc> i'm not at website; going thru plan.ubu from liferea feeds.
<tsimonq2> I'm axing that sentence.
<tsimonq2> Ok.
<guiverc> my bad.. just axe when I'm wrong or bad.
<guiverc> but thanks; i was confused as I recall; you've cleared a little of the confusion.
<guiverc> (but a week ago, don't remember clearly)
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Also, please avoid using "&" unless it's in the article. "and" works just fine. ;)
<guiverc> yeah sort of guessed that; could stuff up 'scripts'.
<tsimonq2> Well it's not that.
<tsimonq2> We can fix that.
<guiverc> sorry. i should have.
<tsimonq2> It's the fact that writing with "&" in a sentence is not generally good practive.
<tsimonq2> *practice
<tsimonq2> Totally fine as long as you get what I'm saying, guiverc. :)
<tsimonq2> I'm not in hardcore edit mode as my caffeine is starting to wear off, but I'm checking this over quick.
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Do you know exactly what goes in Planet?
<guiverc> nope - tell me... i'm just (as I think last week) reading frmo old to new (going up screen) adding stuff that I think is ubuntu.initeresting & trying to put in correct section; often I move post-write.
<guiverc> tell me when you see errors... best way for me to learn.
<tsimonq2> I don't think the Plasma article is directly Ubuntu-related.
<guiverc> remove it.
<tsimonq2> Kubuntu people might blog about it in the future, but not at the moment.
<tsimonq2> Will do, just wanted to let you know. :)
<guiverc> i think last week I added all of plan.ubu less two articles only.
<guiverc> i'm no longer commenting on stuff i add; too lazy.
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I'm borderline on this article. Please feel free to add it back if you think it should be in UWN, this was in Planet:
<tsimonq2> === Kees Cook: Security bug lifetime ===
<tsimonq2> Kees Cook blogs about security flaws in the Linux kernel. Analysis in 2010 by Jon Corbet found they took five years to be detected on average.  Kees, providing logic & example finds about the same today, noting we're getting better and fixing bugs, but unfortunately are adding more.
<tsimonq2> https://outflux.net/blog/archives/2016/10/18/security-bug-lifetime/
<tsimonq2> In a follow-up post, Kees continues his commentary by talking about CVE-2016-5195 with updated graphs: https://outflux.net/blog/archives/2016/10/20/cve-2016-5195/
<guiverc> yeah remember that one; it peaked my interest; hence probably addition...
<guiverc> ok two.
<tsimonq2> guiverc: When you have a minute, I left a comment for something that needs improvement, feel free to jump in and fix it.
<tsimonq2> Ooh, we have a 404!
<tsimonq2>  * Ubuntu 17.04 to Be Dubbed "Zesty Zapus", Will Launch on April 2017 - http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-17-04-to-be-dubbed-zesty-zapus
<tsimonq2> Removing.
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Ok, I'm going to go to sleep. Have a good night, and if you ping me about anything, I'll get back to you in the morning. o/
<guiverc> thanks Simon; get some good sleep.
<guiverc> i just added & delete: AT's logical contradictions of the universe -- science fiction more than ubu.
<guiverc> UWN:  as I recall only english articles are added; missing this spanish announcement today (pl.ubu) by Cesar Sevilla.
<guiverc> smion:  just read your (here) your comment for me.. will go look now (30mins later; i'm fast)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: go for it, thanks
<pleia2> travel + work situation really has me off my game this month, sorry :\
<pleia2> guiverc: we add non-English thibgs if they land on planet or are LoCo-related
<guiverc_t> pleia2, thanks L.
#ubuntu-news 2016-10-30
<PaulW2U> blogosphere summaries completed
<pleia2> PaulW2U: yay :)
<pleia2> layover in NYC, I'll have a look at status when I'm seated somewhere
 * pleia2 gets to it
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Count me in. ;)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: there are a couple summaries that need written (phone and press), around to pitch in?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Yep, working on it.
<pleia2> ty
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Looks good to me.
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue485
<pleia2> shipped off to editors
#ubuntu-news 2017-10-23
<guiverc> does new sru dev notice go on fridge?  (news email)
#ubuntu-news 2017-10-24
<guiverc> issue 521 was put on wiki last week, but wasn't published. as all related to pre-release stuff i posted this weeks in 522 on wiki
<guiverc> 522 being mostly about 17.10 release (and pre-release testing which was focus of 521 didn't gell)
<guiverc> (will add 522 update/security script info shortly)
<guiverc> (will add 522 update/security script info shortly)
<guiverc> i thought today was wed, i planned to cp to wiki wed .. i'm a day early sorry :(
<tsimonq2> It's good
#ubuntu-news 2017-10-25
<guiverc> checking my gmail:  ubu kernel team to ubu-news-team ... hence question:  what goes to fridge?  if we get emailed it's yes unless we don't think applies; or are there guidelines anywhere?
<guiverc> please don't read this as an example I'd say no - it's a yes.   me seeing this in inbox just prompted my thought & hence question
<guiverc> following is a thought for advert for uwn (community or elsewhere)  "Do you like reading?  and writing? \n Want to learn more about Ubuntu and our community? \n Come help us as a summary writer, editor or in some \n other way at the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter. Email us \n editor.ubuntu.news@ubuntu.com or speak to use on \n #ubuntu-news on freenode"
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-22
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Sooo duuuuude, new Lubuntu blog post time? P
<tsimonq2> *:P
<krytarik> Uh oh, my willingness to include anything Lubuntu decreases rapidly right now! :3
<tsimonq2> :3
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Kernel 4.19 Released, Plus Updates to Google Chrome, LightWorks + More @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136116 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 8 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-8/
<Bashing-om> Of a Mind to push UWN550s Big Red Button - any objections = in 15 minutes ?
<Bashing-om> Pushed .. M/L is away .. doing the forum post next .
<Bashing-om> And done ... Awaiting to do the social media and the Fridge. Then cleanup time .
<guiverc> publish #550 to fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yes, at your liesure :)
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/10/22/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-550/  -- all looked good
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Humm .. not seen confirmatiom that the newsletter has posted :(
<guiverc> where?  (the bots here can take hours to re-scan)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, does social media still need publishing/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I usually see the Fridge posting both in lotus-computers and this channel's bot responses .. to this time I have not seen the advisory. Just saying .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 550 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/10/22/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-550/ (by guiverc)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc is working on them as we speak .
<Wild_Man> Okay, I just got home
<Wild_Man> I came home for publishing, when done I am probably leaving again, life is busy
<Bashing-om> guiverc: We have confirmation ^ . All clear at this time for me to do the re-directs ?
<guiverc> i've done g+, want to do tweet & fb Wild_Man
<Wild_Man> Sure!
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: We got it under control :) . take care of what else needs your attention :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 550 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/10/22/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-550/
<Wild_Man> Done!
<Wild_Man> guiverc, did I see you on the forum a week or so ago?
<Bashing-om> Starting the re-directs .. may have to go pick up grandson, however.
<Bashing-om> Re-directs done . UWN541 here we come :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Benjamin Mako Hill: Why organizational culture matters for online groups @ https://mako.cc/copyrighteous/why-organizational-culture-matters-for-online-groups
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Simplenote Adds a Distraction-Free Focus Mode @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136109 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kees Cook: security things in Linux v4.19 @ https://outflux.net/blog/archives/2018/10/22/security-things-in-linux-v4-19/
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-23
<krytarik> Bashing-om: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/09/24/%23ubuntu-news.html#t22:39 - wrt waiting on doing the rest of the wiki tasks after the Fridge and social media posts are also done.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: looking.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: My waiting is but my way of keeping order. Sensible to me that the re-directs are done when the old issue is a old issue with the completed release of a current issue.
<krytarik> Ok, then can you explain why users of the "CurrentIssue" redirect have to wait possibly a few more hours after the issue has already been published, and just not the Fridge (third party in this context as mentioned before) and social media posts yet?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I got no hearburn to re-arrange my thought process .. to as soon as the M/L and forum post are done to do the re-directs . But then social media will be out of sync - for a few hours.
<krytarik> They are potentially out of sync anyway - just you're delaying proper use of the new issue on the wiki that way too.
<krytarik> And btw, I haven't got to it this time yet, but last week I noticed you sent the notification about the new issue to the team mailing list before the actual newsletter mail - please always do the latter first.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: So, do the Mailing List, the redirects .. and then post to the forum ? In that order ?
<krytarik> Well, it's fine if you do the forums post before the redirect change yet - since it all comes out of one hand then and thus not a high risk of a greater delay.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Will do :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Noted Procedure: "##do the Mailing List, then the forum post, then immediately do the redirects##" .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: You Can Now Buy an Official Ubuntu 18.10 T-Shirt @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136184 (by Joey Sneddon)
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Cool, thanks!
<Bashing-om> :) Just the Goger, Be amazed at what I do not know or understand . Monkey see, Monkey do works to get the job done .
<Bashing-om> Gofer*
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox 63 Released with Tab Switcher Changes, More Robust Web Extensions @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136212 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.14.2 Desktop Environment Improves Firmware Updates, Snap Support @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-14-2-desktop-environment-improves-firmware-updates-snap-support-523381.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 4.19 Released with Initial Wi-Fi 6 Support, New EROFS File System @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-4-19-released-with-initial-wi-fi-6-support-new-erofs-file-system-523382.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu MATE 18.10 Released for GPD Pocket PCs, Raspberry Pi Images Coming Soon @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-mate-18-10-released-for-gpd-pocket-pcs-raspberry-pi-images-coming-soon-523384.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-24
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Hard Question @ http://skellat.freeshell.org/blog/hard-question.html
<jose> hey everyone. I saw that you hit issue 550 and just wanted to congratulate you. It's great that people are keeping up with the project, especially one that's very dear to me :) Thanks, and keep up the good work!
<krytarik> jose: Thanks!  And so I'm apparently not the only one who was thinking of issue 550 as some kind of another milestone, after the big 500 one a while ago. :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: Freexian’s report about Debian Long Term Support, September 2018 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2018/10/24/freexians-report-about-debian-long-term-support-september-2018/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Applications 18.12 Open-Source Software Suite Slated for December 13 Release @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-applications-18-12-open-source-software-suite-slated-for-december-13-release-523410.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Solus Readies KDE Plasma Edition Testing ISO with Latest KDE Plasma 5.14 Desktop @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/solus-readies-kde-plasma-edition-testing-iso-with-latest-kde-plasma-5-14-desktop-523412.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 4.19 Now Available for Linux Lite Users, Here's How to Install It @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-4-19-now-available-for-linux-lite-users-here-s-how-to-install-it-523413.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: You Can Now Run Ubuntu 18.10 with LXDE Desktop on Your Raspberry Pi 3 Computer @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/you-can-now-run-ubuntu-18-10-with-lxde-desktop-on-your-raspberry-pi-3-computer-523414.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Collabora Continues to Improves Support for Chromebooks in Linux Kernel 4.19 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/collabora-continues-to-improves-support-for-chromebooks-in-linux-kernel-4-19-523416.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Plasma 5.14.2 available in Cosmic backports PPA @ https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-14-2-available-in-cosmic-backports-ppa/
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-25
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E33 – Thirty-Three Teeth @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/10/25/s11e33-thirty-three-teeth/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Julian Andres Klode: Migrated website from ikiwiki to Hugo @ https://blog.jak-linux.org/2018/10/25/migrated-website-from-ikiwiki-to-hugo/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Serge Hallyn: Outdoors laptop (part 2) @ https://s3hh.wordpress.com/2018/10/25/outdoors-laptop-part-2/
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-26
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Santiago Zarate: Visa, Venezuela, Prorroga @ https://foursixnine.io/blog/2018/10/23/prorroga-venezolana.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Santiago Zarate: Setting up postfix, dovecot and sieve @ https://foursixnine.io/blog/2018/10/26/postfix-dovecot-sieve.html
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-28
<Bashing-om> working up the wiki for this week ATT.
<Bashing-om> UWN551 up for critique and proof reading : Note - I remembered to add cosmic to the "updates" for ALL of October.
<krytarik> I would start on release day with that though.
<krytarik> And otherwise you only missed one camel case of "NetworkManager"
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Humm .. thought I caught that camelcase .. will look again .. and find.
<Bashing-om> found the camelcase .. reworking cosmic updates next.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Yuk. above my skill level to isolate the comic updates to the 18th ..hold my hand again ?
<krytarik> 1.) Remind yourself what day Cosmic was released, 2.) go to the mailing list archive sorted by date and click the links until you got the start of that day, and 3.) pass the list item number of that to the script instead.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Tiago Carrondo: S01E07 – Se não os podes derrotar junta-te a eles @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/10/28/s01e07-se-nao-os-podes-derrotar-junta-te-a-eles/
<krytarik> Or alternatively of course, manually delete the items you already got on the wiki page up to that item number.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I have - so I thought -- will "look" again :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: IBM Just Bought Red Hat for $34 Billion @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136288 (by Joey Sneddon)
<krytarik> And those dudes suck at timing.. >_>
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Portugal thinks it is Monday - best I recal :P
<Bashing-om> krytarik: "mail list archive" : got a better link than what I found - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ - ?
<krytarik> https://lists.canonical.com/archives/cosmic-changes/
<krytarik> And it's still Sunday in Portugal too - but that was hardly the point.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Thanks .. doing ATT .
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Portugals' posted release date is the 28th :(
<Bashing-om> krytarik: And "cosmic updates" edited to the 18th .
<krytarik> Oki doki!
<Bashing-om> krytarik: While there .. Go ahead and remove "WIP" and call it ready to go ?
<krytarik> Yeah, I'm not bothered to look if you did all changes as suggested. :P
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Weren't much .. :P
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-21
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Goodbye, Ubuntu: Samsung Kills Off Linux on DeX Project @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/goodbye-ubuntu-samsung-kills-off-linux-on-dex-project-527908.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Proper Linux Screen Sharing Coming to Chromium & Electron Apps like Discord @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=154931 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Happily Never After: Why Disney+ Doesn’t Support Linux (Yet) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=154960 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Here I be :).. You want that I finish up UWN601 ? I maintain the push time as 20:00 GMT ?
<Bashing-om> UWN601 up for review and acceptance - With the desire to push at 20:00 GMT :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I made more edits I did not pull the wip though, did it need more editing? I had to go back t sleep for a while so I just woke up, I will be back shortly, I can publish if you want me to when I get back which should be by 20:00 if it is ready
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I finished up ( added "in this issue") and removed the comments - Looks to me as ready to go -- but more eyes on this a good thing :)
<Wild_Man> What comments?
<Bashing-om> The embedded "#" lines :)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Puplishing is something you are well versed in // But I can do the publishing quickly as I have the practice :)
<Bashing-om> M/L is away - doing the forum next :D
<Bashing-om> Forum post done - no issues seen; Doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> Re-directs also done :) - Pending is the social medias :P
<Wild_Man> Starting on publishing in a few minutes, I have a few questions Bashing-om I am will ask later when we both have some time
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :D
<Wild_Man> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/10/21/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-601/
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Fridge looks good and spot check checks :P
<Wild_Man> Done, thanks for looking Bashing-om and all your help yesterday
<Bashing-om> Yeah team ! : D
<Wild_Man> Indeed ya'll do good work
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 601 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/10/21/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-601/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wild_Man :Clear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Yes
<guiverc> Bashing-om, sorry my dog died this morning; I'm elsewhere
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Sad - sad :( A member of family is gone -
<Bashing-om> We do UWN602 :D
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-22
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Assessing Cord Cutting @ http://coyote.works//posts/AssessingCordCutting20191021/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: NVIDIA GPU Operator – Simplifying AI/ML Deployments on the Canonical Platform @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/nvidia-gpu-operator-simplifying-ai-ml-deployments
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: How to add both a private and public network to LXD using cloud-init @ https://blog.simos.info/how-to-add-both-a-private-and-public-network-to-lxd-using-cloud-init/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Regolith Linux Adds Support for Ubuntu 19.10 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=154999 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) Gets First Linux Kernel Security Patch, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-19-10-eoan-ermine-gets-first-linux-kernel-security-patch-update-now-527934.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox 70 is Here with New Logo, Secure Password Generator + More @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=154981 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 601 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/10/21/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-601/ (by wildmanne39)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa) Daily Build ISOs Are Now Available to Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-20-04-lts-focal-fossa-daily-build-isos-are-now-available-to-download-527935.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Tails 4.0 Anonymous Linux OS Released, Based on Debian GNU/Linux 10 "Buster" @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/tails-4-0-anonymous-linux-os-released-based-on-debian-gnu-linux-10-buster-527938.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: How Ubuntu Advantage delivers top-notch Linux security @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/how-ubuntu-advantage-delivers-top-notch-linux-security
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Outs New Linux Kernel Security Update for Ubuntu 18.04 and 16.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-new-linux-kernel-security-update-for-ubuntu-18-04-and-16-04-lts-527939.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-23
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Plasma 5.17 for Kubuntu 19.10 available in Backports PPA @ https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-17-for-kubuntu-19-10-available-in-backports-ppa/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Corey Bryant: OpenStack Train for Ubuntu 18.04 LTS @ https://wrestlingpenguins.wordpress.com/2019/10/23/openstack-train-for-ubuntu-18-04-lts/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Canonical Has a New Ubuntu Desktop Director @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155104 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu Touch OTA-11 for Ubuntu Phones Brings Smarter Keyboard, Better Browsing @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-11-for-ubuntu-phones-brings-smarter-keyboard-better-browsing-527953.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.17 Desktop Environment Gets First Point Release with 40 Bug Fixes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-17-desktop-environment-gets-first-point-release-with-40-bug-fixes-527954.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Red Hat Enterprise Linux 7 and CentOS 7 Get Important Kernel Security Update @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/red-hat-enterprise-linux-7-and-centos-7-get-important-kernel-security-update-527955.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: System76 Releases Pop!_OS 19.10 with Many Improvements, Based on Ubuntu 19.10 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/system76-releases-pop-os-19-10-with-many-improvements-based-one-ubuntu-19-10-527956.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-24
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 50 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-50/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: How to deploy StorageOS on Charmed Kubernetes @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-deploy-storageos-on-charmed-kubernetes
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Deepin 20 Will Include a Revamped App Launcher (Video) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155088 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Firefox 70 Is Now Available for All Supported Ubuntu Linux Releases @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-firefox-70-is-now-available-for-all-supported-ubuntu-linux-releases-527969.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: FinTechs discuss security, regulation and innovation at New York City roundtable @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/fintechs-discuss-security-regulation-and-innovation-at-new-york-city-roundtable
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: ExTiX 19.10 "The Ultimate Linux System" Is Now Based on Ubuntu 19.10, Runs LXQt @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/extix-19-10-the-ultimate-linux-system-is-now-based-on-ubuntu-19-10-runs-lxqt-527970.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Bauh is a nifty snap manager @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/bauh-is-a-nifty-snap-manager
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Canonical at ROSCon Macau 2019 @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/canonical-at-roscon-macau-2019
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E29 – DOOM @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/10/24/s12e29-doom/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Dash to Panel 24 Released with Vertical Option, New Update Mechanism @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155151 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: openSUSE Tumbleweed Users Get the GNOME 3.34 Desktop Environment, Many Goodies @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/opensuse-tumbleweed-users-get-the-gnome-3-34-desktop-environment-many-goodies-527971.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Xfce 4.16 Desktop Environment Enters Development with Dark Panel, Night Light @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/xfce-4-16-desktop-environment-enters-development-with-dark-panel-gtk3-support-527973.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Josh Powers: Ubuntu 19.10 Released @ https://powersj.io/post/ubuntu-eoan/
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-25
<Bashing-om> guiverc: A reminder: In a few hours I will be out of pocket for the weekend - I do regret leaving you again holding the bag getting all the summaries done :( ..Perhaps EoflaOE will step up and help the more :)
<guiverc> Thanks for reminder Bashing-om; summaries shouldn't be a problem (hopefully few nvidia/graphics related as they're worse than greek to me) but I haven't looked
<Bashing-om> guiverc: All you can do is the best you can do -I have left Gdoc with a couple of placement/move concerns that maybe Wild_Man can address.
<guiverc> You have fun, or worry about family - we'll manage UWN, and given it's on servers we can't touch; it shouldn't be burnt to the ground when you get back... :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: LOL Wild_Man has undertaken the repsonseability of pushing UWN out.
<guiverc> unrelated: but out-of-pocket implies to me you've no cash; not away/awol/etc - is that a US idiom unrelated to having-no-cash (how us aussies see out-of-pocket)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: cash is but one relation to the term - here it is respect to not being in the normal place.
<guiverc> thanks, I'm only used to it being used in relationship with coins/cash
<Bashing-om> There is that ! Like I paid $300 out of pocket in order to attend this get to-gether :P
<guiverc> okay - you are out-of-pocket as I'd understand term too...
<Bashing-om> Uh huh :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ubuntu at Open Infrastructure Summit Shanghai @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-at-open-infrastructure-summit-shanghai
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How Ubuntu Helped Make GNOME Shell Faster (And Why The Work Continues) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155174 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Canonical at ROSCon Macau 2019 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/canonical-at-roscon-macau-2019
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ubuntu at Open Infrastructure Summit Shanghai @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-at-open-infrastructure-summit-shanghai
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Magazine #150 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/2019/10/25/full-circle-magazine-150/
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-26
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 19.10 Makes it Easier to Share Media to Your TV, Games Consoles, Etc @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155050 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Costales: Podcast Ubuntu y otras hierbas S04E01: UbuCon Europe 2019 y análisis de Ubuntu 19.10 @ https://costalesmarcos.blogspot.com/2019/10/podcast-ubuntu-y-otras-hierbas-s04e01.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Costales))
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-27
<wildmanne39> I guiverc2 I resolved a couple of items and made a suggestion or two, It is late I am leaving the rest, please let me know when/if it is ready for the wiki
<guiverc2> Wild_Man, I saw your post (keyed this ages ago too); didn't respond as I noted late/leaving... I'm still adding stuff from liferea feeds, writing a summary for one added from hub (vangugt's excellent but complex gnome faster one)...  Largest issue is what to do with willcooke/wimpy  (I hope for official Canonical news early Monday (UK time) that we could give exception too; then list the two we have already.. I'd prefer what we have get
<guiverc2> listed..)
